# Athearn 200 ton crane...



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...thanks, Ron...I think?...:thumbsup:

Bought this from Ron earlier this week...










...thinking, "How hard could it be?"...sigh...(_NOTE TO SELF: eyes can't handle threading too many more crane booms_)










...but it sure looks purdy...


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I have this crane in RTR form. I am not sure I would have wanted to rig it up myself. I have had to untangle it already once and I think that it may be tangled once again.

Looks good, good job on the build. I really miss the old Athearn BB kits. This is MODEL railroading and that means you build a model, not just throw one on the rails.

Massey


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I built the Walthers 25 ton train. Fun to build, not to rig. I have to agree that they do look nice.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Just a side note, I once built a model sailing ship, the rigging on that made the cranes look like a walk in the park, note that I only modeled one ship.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice build, Shay!... :thumbsup:

Black is cool. Action cars are favorites. Still haven't rigged my Athearn crane yet... 

Greg


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

:appl: Great job shay :appl: I still have your money, now that you, finished it, i would like to buy it back. ( just kiding ) :laugh:
it look real nice. just wish I could as nice job as you did. :thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

ontario mainline said:


> :appl: Great job shay :appl: I still have your money, now that you, finished it, i would like to buy it back. ( just kiding ) :laugh:
> it look real nice. just wish I could as nice job as you did. :thumbsup:


Thanks, Ron...I really appreciate it as it takes me back to my two trips there as a child, once with my dad and once as a school field trip...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

